# I want to adopt!



## ashleypauline

After talking to Rob tonight, we decided we wanted to adopt...we will have our own children too but we do want to adopt. Only thing is...due to my age, we can't go through an agency. So we basically have to find a birth mother, go through a lawyer and do it that way. Needing luck and adoption dust!!


EDIT!! I found a great agency last night that will work with Rob and I!!! <3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't think you are allowed to advertise on BnB for adoption....

Good luck with your journey though!


----------



## ashleypauline

i realized that kinda was advertising just now...totally editing and taking it off...i just found a great agency though that will work with me!! I am so super excited!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats on finding an agency :) I hope you get a little one soon! There are so many children out there that need good homes :)


----------



## Chris77

Best of luck to you hunni!


----------

